# Update on my windows 10



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Just wanted to tell everyone. I decided to try and download my 2002 Microsoft Windows. I decided, well it will either work or it won't. IT WORKED. I have to send in monthly report to where I volunteer. I also needed excel. Well I sent in my report on excel and word. Got back an e'mail saying they got them.

I think Microsoft is just trying to sell more word. They just don't show up on my wall, I just have to type in the left side where it says ask me anything and it comes up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ruby said:


> They just don't show up on my wall, I just have to type in the left side where it says ask me anything and it comes up.


Good to hear it worked for you.

Sounds like you miss having shortcuts on your desktop (your wall?). That's not so difficult to do. You just need to browse your file system for the applications and create shortcuts when you find them. An old Office version will be found on the following directory, or something close.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office

Look around in that directory and see if you can't find Excel.exe and Winword.exe. If you find them then right click and select "Send To" and then select "Desktop (Create Shortcut)".


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Good to hear it worked for you.
> 
> Sounds like you miss having shortcuts on your desktop (your wall?). That's not so difficult to do. You just need to browse your file system for the applications and create shortcuts when you find them. An old Office version will be found on the following directory, or something close.
> 
> ...


How do I do this in windows 10?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I decided to try and download my 2002 Microsoft Windows.


I believe you mean Microsoft Office (more commonly called Office XP), there is no such thing as 2002 Microsoft Windows


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Download Classic Shell -- it's free and it will give you back your familiar desktop and most functionalities of Win 7. I decided I really didn't want to learn new tricks on the laptop. You can go over to the tiled (metro?) interface also if there's something that you can't access on the Win 7 look-a-like. The only program I've found so far that has to work on the Win 10 interface is Amazon Kindle app.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Second the Classic Shell.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> I believe you mean Microsoft Office (more commonly called Office XP), there is no such thing as 2002 Microsoft Windows


Sorry, I miss typed.


----------

